# Where is the best and safest site to buy adult breeding torts



## Colombiatort (Oct 2, 2021)

I bought one tort last week fell in love bought another one today... now I want like 30 Herman’s lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 2, 2021)

I think southern reptiles might have some breeding size adult Herman's avail


----------



## Colombiatort (Oct 2, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I think southern reptiles might have some breeding size adult Herman's avail


Ryan isn’t replying


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 2, 2021)

Colombiatort said:


> Ryan isn’t replying


Damnit Ryan! Haha He is a busy man.. be patient


----------



## Colombiatort (Oct 2, 2021)

Going on 3 day  what about Egyptian or ratiated torts for a good price


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Oct 2, 2021)

Colombiatort said:


> Going on 3 day  what about Egyptian or ratiated torts for a good price


@zovick is the man that might be able to point u in the right direction for Radiated


----------



## zovick (Oct 4, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> @zovick is the man that might be able to point u in the right direction for Radiated


@columbiatort Check in your "Conversations" for the info you wanted from me.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Oct 4, 2021)

Colombiatort said:


> I bought one tort last week fell in love bought another one today... now I want like 30 Herman’s lol


It will be safer if you wait until you have some experience at tortoise keeping first. Research research research. You need to became better and more experienced at caring for them. And remember...you don't just put a buncha torts together like Sodom and Gomorrah and expect tons of eggs to hatch with people to sell themt o...it don't work like that...and welcome btw


----------



## Colombiatort (Oct 5, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> It will be safer if you wait until you have some experience at tortoise keeping first. Research research research. You need to became better and more experienced at caring for them. And remember...you don't just put a buncha torts together like Sodom and Gomorrah and expect tons of eggs to hatch with people to sell themt o...it don't work like that...and welcome btw


Trust me I got a lot of time on my hand countless nights reading n watching videos.... everything u need to kno is on websites and small talk with other exprienced keepers... thank u for the feed back tho


----------

